# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Google Earth disappeared...why?

## Maria92

I downloaded the free version of Google Earth a while back. It has been working fine, but just now, I noticed that I was down a desktop icon, and the program seems to have disappeared from my system. It is not a virus, this I am sure of. I cannot seem to download another free version...what happened?

EDIT: okay, the program is still there, but the desktop icon is missing. A Google search revealed nothing as to why this is happening. Any ideas?

----------


## Marvo

This is probably nothing harmful. Just create another shortcut and put it on your desktop.

----------


## Racem

> I downloaded the free version of Google Earth a while back. It has been working fine, but just now, I noticed that I was down a desktop icon, and the program seems to have disappeared from my system. It is not a virus, this I am sure of. I cannot seem to download another free version...what happened?
> 
> EDIT: okay, the program is still there, but the desktop icon is missing. A Google search revealed nothing as to why this is happening. Any ideas?



I've had this happen twice to me, both times on the same system. I've got Google Earth on others but this HP laptop is the only one it disappears from like that. 

Before I posted I went and checked my wife's system same thing happened on hers so I take back the only happens on my HP laptop.

----------

